# Experience with an osteopath or chiropractor?



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Just checking (for a friend though could use one later myself) if anyone has had any experience with an osteopath or chiropractor? If so, was he/she helpful in relieving pain in the lower back and/or hands/wrist area (due to RSI)? If you had success, please share with a pm recommendation (ie. name/location), thank you.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

I have used a chiropractor many times and they do work. However one should be correcting any bad behaviour like posture or one should be strengthening the core and so on to stay healthy. If chiropractor isn't stopping a pain that has been around for a long time then acupuncture could be considered to unblock nerves. Also massage works in conjunction with chiropractors as well.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Personally I have had more success with physical therapists than chiropractors. I have never tried an osteopath, can't speak for them.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Physical therapists are good for teaching you exercises and working with the problems you are having and telling you ways to avoid injuring yourself. They are probably the best ones to use but can be used in conjunction with other therapies like massage and chiropractor.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Speaking as one who has extensive experience with chiro-quackers, stick to physiotherapists. Chiro is mostly bull. I've had serious back issues for years including a ruptured disc at L5-S1 and I've only had one chiropractor who I felt was worth anything at all. My physio has been great. Some thoughts on chiro:

http://www.chirobase.org


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

It really depends on the person for what works. I knew a mechanic off work for 2 years with back problems and he only saw a doctor. I suggested my chiropractor and within a month he was back to work and better. Needless to say he wasn't happy with his doctor.


----------



## vsp123 (Oct 25, 2016)

*Experience with an osteopath*

hello i'm new user.I recently had my first experience with an osteopathic doctor. I had a painful 'kink' and pain in my upper back and neck which just would not let go or go away even with stretches and massage. So I was thumbing through the yellow pages and saw a listing for an osteopath. I wasn't really sure what that meant but for some reason was drawn to it and made an appointment. I guess I thought I might get an adjustment (similar to a chiropractor), but perhaps with a more holistic approach.


regrads
vivek sharma


----------



## vsp123 (Oct 25, 2016)

*Experience with an osteopath*

i tell you my expirence with ostropath and i also provide 




regards
vivek sharma


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

indexxx said:


> Speaking as one who has extensive experience with chiro-quackers, stick to physiotherapists. Chiro is mostly bull. I've had serious back issues for years including a ruptured disc at L5-S1 and I've only had one chiropractor who I felt was worth anything at all. My physio has been great. Some thoughts on chiro:
> 
> http://www.chirobase.org


My experience is nearly identical to yours...I 100% agree with Indexxx.

FYI: CBC's Marketplace examines homeopathy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cA_oGiNTOk


----------



## motl (Mar 3, 2014)

I think physical therapy is basically a can't miss. 

Right now I'm seeing a chiropractor for a bulging disc and I think she's doing a good job.

The big difference with her is I think she has a broad view of my recovery. When I first met her she talked to me about biomechanics constantly as that's a big area of interest for her. During my appointments I spend 95% of the time receiving massages (deep tissue by hand or pulsing machine) to relax muscles + stretching. She provides advice on home routine for stretches and exercises, as well as basic stretches to do at work to combat long periods of sitting. We spend less than 30 seconds on traditional chiro stuff (ie. back adjustment). 

I only started seeing her recently and am still evaluating, but so far I think she's helping. My back feels looser every time I see her and the everyday pain is down considerably. I should be back in the gym soon and my injury is only about 2.5 weeks old.

But from reading online, there are definitely good and bad chiropractors. The 'good' ones seem to do like mine - mix in a variety of treatments and give you home instructions to make sure you're actually recovering versus just receiving temporary relief. 

Will see how it goes long-term though.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Speaking as someone who has spent a lot of time seeing just about everyone, I can tell you it usually comes down to the person.

I've seen quacks in all the professions, including the revered "doctor", and I've seen brilliant people in all professions.

My take on things is, when you get an injury first go see a doctor to ensure nothing is broken. If it's not broken and the pain is caused by muscles, see a physio. If the pain is caused by a joint, see a Chiro. Massage therapy is also worthwhile.

Because of my accident, I've been to a lot of different people. Chiro was the last thing I tried, because I didn't trust it and was fearful of it...I regret that now. It didn't "cure" me, but it did solve some issues that other treatments missed.

The one thing I've found is all the disciplines tend to hate, or at least disrespect, the others. In reality, if you get good practitioners, they all compliment each other. 

However, do your research, picking names out of a phone book wouldn't be my first choice for finding one. Find people with similar conditions, ask around, etc. Chiro is about getting bones back into alignment, while muscles can pull them back out, especially if you've got a long term injury where he muscles are compensating, so anyone who says you'll need a lot of treatments for all sorts of things is probably more interested in money than helping.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

motl said:


> I think physical therapy is basically a can't miss.
> 
> Right now I'm seeing a chiropractor for a bulging disc and I think she's doing a good job.
> 
> ...


The thing about a bulging disc is that any type of massage cannot have any real effect on the injury itself beyond possibly making the surrounding muscles feel a bit more relaxed. A good physiotherapist can use a traction machine to pull your discs apart a bit, 'pulling' the disc nucleus back inwards. A good visual would be an ice-cream sandwich; if you push the cookie outsides together, the ice cream will bulge outwards; if you then pull the cookies back slightly apart, the ice cream will move back inwards a bit. (Of course, now I want to walk to 7-11 for one...). The therapist can also give good exercises, stretches, and other suggestions to help you heal. 

Contrary to what some might think, I found that once the initial acute phase was over (took me 9 months to get back to activity), that the more exercise, hiking, time ion the gym etc I do, the better my back feels. It's when I'm sedentary for long periods and sit around too much that it starts to hurt. Sitting is the worst- I lie on the floor a lot at home like when I'm online (right now for instance!) It will never truly heal, and I will have numbness down my leg for the rest of my life, but I am able to do 90% of what I could before except for heavy lifting.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

leoc2 said:


> My experience is nearly identical to yours...I 100% agree with Indexxx.
> 
> FYI: CBC's Marketplace examines homeopathy
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cA_oGiNTOk


Yes, homeopathy is hilarious. Interested parties should check out James Randi's videos, like the one where he takes an entire box of homeopathic 'sleeping pills' onstage and nothing happens.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0Z7KeNCi7g


----------

